# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Повесть Николая Гоголя "Нос". Текст и аудио

## Lampada

*Николай Гоголь*  *Нос*  *Текст* http://az.lib.ru/g/gogolx_n_w/text_0100.shtml  *Аудио* (половина повести)  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=50036 
Читает *Владимир Самойлов*

----------


## miloserdie

Why only half of the audio here?

----------


## Lampada

> Why only half of the audio here?

  http://www.russiandvd.com is a commercial site.  They want you to shop there.  *Disclamer*:  I do not have anything to do with their commerce.

----------


## miloserdie

When I was in college, I used to get books on tape, or poetry on tape.
I did this with my literature courses as listening to someone speak aloud made more sense than reading it on paper.
I got these for free from the library.  So I was thinking that maybe someone with access to a library could help all of us at the forum.
Anyways...just some random thoughts I was having....

----------


## lenochka1120

You can try: http://bibe.ru/ They have the whole files, plus many other books...Everything is free and legal download...

----------

